# Interesting piece of walnut



## Dale Allen (Mar 7, 2016)

I cut this out of a section next to a large knot.
The chatoyance is counter to the grain sectioning and creates an interesting effect.  This was sanded to 220 and then rubbed with mineral spirits.


----------



## 1dweeb (Mar 7, 2016)

That will make a really nice pen.


----------



## magpens (Mar 7, 2016)

Gorgeous !!!!!


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 9, 2016)

Compression, sometime called 'fiddle'.....looks good at this diameter, hope it remains for the final turndown!



Scott (love me some walnuts) B


----------

